# TAA in Bristol



## citydreams (Oct 17, 2005)

BRISTOL'S

[T]emporary [A]utonomous [A]rt 

20th - 22nd October
Midday - Midnight 

After the unfortunate last-minute postponing of the September's London TAA the West Country insurgent art massive are taking up the baton with the third Temporary Autonomous Art to be held in Bristol.

This is an open access exhibition welcoming all artists working in all formats


Thursday 20th 
Open stage night from 7pm
With bands Pink Pork Chops and Blacklisted 

Friday 21st 
Film night from 7pm
With shorts from the underground art community 

Saturday 22nd 
Silly peformance day
Juggling/poi/staff spinning session from 3pm
Fancy dress competition at 8pm

Followed by post exhibition rave-up at 
The Black Swan, Stapleton Road
with Headfuk vs. Dissident soundclash 



With the success of the last TAA exhibition in Bristol last May. We hope this one will be an event to remember, but this is only possible with YOUR help. Its the spontaneous involvement of all in the underground scenes that makes these exhibitions so damn special!!! 

Everyone who wants to submit artwork for this exhibition should send an email to taa_bristol@hotmail.co.uk

The venue details will be on the website, emailed out and also put on the Random Artists infolines:
07896 054883 
07050 614804


----------



## Cakes (Oct 17, 2005)

Heard about this over the weekend. Will be coming on Thursday to catch the music and support the contributers!

Will the venue be posted here?


----------



## citydreams (Oct 17, 2005)

not by me, but check Random Artists web site

tell us how it goes, I'm staying in London for the Anarchist Bookfair


----------



## Cakes (Oct 20, 2005)

Anyone coming to this? C'mon there must be some Bedgers about who could do with a bit of culture!   

My mate's texted me the address but didn't want it on a website so PM me if you want it!


----------



## citydreams (Oct 28, 2005)

Hope you north of the watford gap type people enjoyed this


----------



## WasGeri (Oct 28, 2005)

citydreams said:
			
		

> Hope you north of the watford gap type people enjoyed this



We're not north of the Watford gap


----------



## Cakes (Nov 1, 2005)

Finally dongled the photos I took, not very good quality but in case anyone fancied a look:

http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c381/Cakescakescakes/TAAtoby.jpg
Painting by a chum

http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c381/Cakescakescakes/TAAdogs.jpg
Stencil dogs

http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c381/Cakescakescakes/TAAfetus.jpg
Cool painting - my favourite piece there!

http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c381/Cakescakescakes/TAAmonkey.jpg
Monkey

http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c381/Cakescakescakes/TAAskullCat.jpg
Cool graphic art

First exhibition I've seen in ages and it was wicked, gave me that fizzy creative feeling. Let me know about the next one citydreams!


----------

